# 1970-72 Window Trim



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am wondering if this part is remanufactured yet, cause I have been having troubles running it down. But it is the upper door trim attached to the roof of the car. Not the rubber seal but the trim which the rubber seal is embedded into. in. Is that trim piece remanufactured? Runs along and underneath the drip rail. 

I believe it is held in by 6-7 small screws

:willy:


----------

